# BIETE 2 Gästepässe



## Cerby (23. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

hab die 2 Gästepässe die meinem D3 beilagen noch ungenutzt rumliegen. Die ersten 2 die per PN bitte HÖFLICH nachfragen kriegen je einen. Ein "Öh hab need gief" u.ä. wird ignoriert. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Cerby (23. Mai 2012)

Gästepässe sind vergeben, danke für alle PN´s. Thema kann geschlossen werden.


----------

